
Beeware – Android and iOS Apps in Python - Naac
https://beeware.org/
======
sebmaynard
Here's a project the Beware team built, there's an iOS version built from the
same source too

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.keith_mage...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.keith_magee.traveltips)

Also a note re their platform compatibility, it's not just Android and iOS:
iOS, Android, Windows, MacOS, Linux, Web, and tvOS

Looks very interesting, going to give it a go adding guis to some existing cli
python toys I've built

~~~
moritzmoritz21
Sorry to play the bad boy here.

But we have 2020 these 2 Apps (Android and iOS) are looking like websites from
the 90s.

I don't get the point why everyone wants to add a framework to write one
codebase and deploy on many platforms.

There are great working frameworks out here why we need the 100 framework
doing this?

~~~
detaro
the last line of the comment you replied to gave a pretty good example: If you
have tools build in tech X and just want to wrap them in a UI to make them
usable on a phone. (similar to how Python ships with Tk bindings for UI: no,
its not pretty, but it's _an UI_ and thats what you want sometimes, without
learning something big or worse a different tech stack)

~~~
moritzmoritz21
> Looks very interesting, going to give it a go adding guis to some existing
> cli python toys I've built

and your python cli you want as bundled iOS/Android app? I don't buy it.

But anyway everyone has different problems and if this 1000 framework is
solving this, congrats :clap:

------
goffi
In comparison to Python-for-Android with Kivy, the main thing that jumps out
at me is the use of native UI (Kivy has its own UI, with KivyMD for Material
Design theme).

Is it possible to use Python libraries with C dependencies (it's possible with
P4A if there is the suitable recipe)?

What about the starting time compared to native apps?

Is it possible to run a Python service in the background?

Is there any collaboration done/possible with the great work made by Kivy team
(Python-for-Android, Plyer, PyJNIus, etc)?

------
tifadg1
This is very interesting for someone who'd like to casually create a few apps
on android for quality of life, but knows only Python and isn't interested in
branching further.

1) how mature is the tool?

2) are there any established alternatives that this project is challenging?

~~~
shakna
On 2, Kivy [0] leaps to mind as a fairly mature cross-platform Python
framework that covers iOS and Android. But like most of these things has a few
rough edges.

There's also PySide for Android [1], which is also fairly mature but is...
Much rougher. With a higher learning curve. And less iOS focused.

[0] [https://github.com/kivy/kivy/](https://github.com/kivy/kivy/)

[1]
[https://wiki.qt.io/PySide_for_Android_guide](https://wiki.qt.io/PySide_for_Android_guide)

~~~
app4soft
Sadly there are no good alternative to _PyS60_ (Python for Symbian S60) for
Android yet.

------
qmmmur
This looks really good to be honest. So many projects I would have loved to
create GUI's for and distribute that way but the overhead of having to sort
out dependencies and packaging make it not feasible.

------
dreamer7
Does anyone have experience using this for their apps?

~~~
Naac
You can find an old example here:

[https://github.com/eliasdorneles/tictactoe-
voc](https://github.com/eliasdorneles/tictactoe-voc)

Looks like this was back when beeware was using VOC, which AFAICT is no longer
being used.

I've been trying to find more recent examples but it doesn't look like there
are many public projects using beeware.

------
fredley
Beeware / Beware, not sure about that name!

------
philprx
How does this compare to kivy ?

~~~
philprx
Answered:

[https://dbader.org/blog/python-mobile-development-kivy-vs-
be...](https://dbader.org/blog/python-mobile-development-kivy-vs-beeware)

Excerpt:

The key difference between Kivy and BeeWare is that BeeWare programs use the
native UI toolkit of the platform they run on, whereas Kivy apps use a custom
UI toolkit that uses the same controls across all platforms.

~~~
greatjack613
Cool, that sounds like the difference between react-native and flutter

------
replwoacause
Looks awesome, will give it a go.

------
choicenotchance
Well if I can quickly translate my small personal use app ideas to Android
using this, then this is gold for me.

Thank you for this. I'll try it out and let you know how far I could get.

~~~
nemosaltat
Same for me!

tifadg1 sums up my use case nicely: > This is very interesting for someone
who'd like to casually create a few apps on android for quality of life, but
knows only Python and isn't interested in branching further.

I have some little python utilities that I’d love to have an iOS GUI wrapper
for, but not enough to pay the $99 and learn something new.

